# Instalação do servidor de Email

## raragao

Estou seguindo o manual virt.mail.howto do gentoo para instalação de servidor de email. 

No passo 10.2 deste manual quando executo o comando /etc/init.d/authdaemond restart

ele retorna

/usr/bin/env: /usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib/authdaemond.mysql: No such file or directory                                                                  [ !! ]

Alguem pode me ajudar porque esse arquivo não existe !!!!

Quem é que cria esse arquivo.... 

Ele vem em qual pacote ????

----------

## RoadRunner

Foi apagado o outro post que colocaste devido ao conteúdo ser idêntico a este. Juntei as duas questões num só post pois não vejo necessidade de haver 2 posts praticamente iguais. Caso se justifique, volta-se a separar.

Respondendo à tua questão, isso serve para teres autenticação de mail através de uma base de dados mysql. Nunca instalei tal coisa, mas verifica que tens mysql na tua variável USE para que o courier-imap seja compilado com suporte de mysql.

----------

## MetalGod

Sinceramente não percebi bem o teu post...

 :Smile: 

coloca todos os passos k fizeste e faz comentarios

----------

## darktux

 *raragao wrote:*   

> Estou seguindo o manual virt.mail.howto do gentoo para instalação de servidor de email. 
> 
> No passo 10.2 deste manual quando executo o comando /etc/init.d/authdaemond restart
> 
> ele retorna
> ...

 

Usast a flag mysql?

Se não, exprimenta fazer USE="mysql" emerge courier-imap

----------

